

Airbnb for iBeacons - benjamsmith
https://www.beaconsinspace.com/

======
benjamsmith
A beacon can never be considered "occupied" like a rented apartment or a car.
Instead, the number of rentals and subsequent income per beacon at any given
time is unlimited.

